# Pouch tying string ends



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have run some test on how much string ends to leave on when tying rubber to the pouch. The reason I run these test was that I noticed that some shooters were trimming the entire string end off when using a constrictor knot. I wanted to know if a left on string end slowed the shot any. I found out two things. First, I could not tell any speed difference over the Chrony when I am shooting, if the string ends were 3/8 inch or shorter. I guess there could be, but it is very little. Second, string ends seem to quiet the slingshot a little after they fluffed up a bit. I can't prove this, but I suspect that a little string end will absorb a little of the unused energy and therefore reduce hand slap a little bit. Of course the best way to reduce hand slap is to shoot heavier shot slower. I have also seen shooters completely cover the rubber end with string wrap. I think any gain that one make in reduced wind resistance by doing this, you would probability lose by the extra weight of the wrap. Every test that I have made indicates that weight near the pouch is the biggest culprit in reducing speed. -- Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, I do cut my string ends very short. It just looks cleaner this way I think, I do it for no other reason.

Also, I have been using very thin polypropylene string for a while now.

People say that thin string can cut your rubber. I now believe that this is a myth. I use the thinnest string that does not tear when I use the constriction knot (lots of force). Never once have I seen any cuts caused by it. The rubber tears where it always does - close to the pouch, but not directly at the string.

Have you ever seen string cutting the rubber?

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No, I have not seen the string cut the rubber, but I have done test with fine string and heavier string and found that the bands with the heavier string lasted a little longer. I don't think that the string cutting the rubber is the problem, but the heavier string might cause less rubbing when tying and drawing. I have seen where rubbing causes weakness in the rubber (not visible) and then it breaks. It is not visible evidence, but overall life that you need to look at. That is why rubber shot from a ramp style tip with rounded edges last longer than rubber shot from a slingshot with blunter tips. It is not always very evident what is going on with rubber. I have gotten so that I make notch test of all the latex that I use. I have found that the end of a roll (where it was started in the rollers is not very good for about 15 feet, so *I don't use it for slingshot rubber.* It stretches fine but will not pass a notch test. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I keep my string ends cut with a ittle tag end left. I never thought it hurt anything as far as speed goes. I've seen ties made from stamped metal,sausege rings,short rubber bands,adhesive,machine wound tape,heat shrink tape,heat shrink tubing, crimped brass,metal clips, plastic clips and probably a bunch more that I can't think of now, but I still think soft cotton string is the best. I use both thin and thick depending upon rubber type and cut and both are 100% cotton. Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, I forgot to say I like 100% cotton also. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I cut the string as close as possible, then lock it in with a dab of super glue.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As always, and I'm sure I speak for many of us who are newer and eager to hear and learn even the nuances of products, shapes, qualities, properties etc of slingshot paraphernalia, and methods, we are grateful.

So thanks for posts like these everybody.


----------

